# Young D's 2nd AAS Cycle



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

The Cycle
AAS:
weeks 1-10: Test Enan 500mg/wk
weeks 1-4: Dbol 30mg/ed

Ancilleries:
weeks 1-12: Arimidex 0.25-0.5mg/eod
weeks 3-12: Hcg 500iu/e5d

PCT:
weeks 13-18: Nolva. day1: 60mg, day2-21: 40mg, day21-45: 20mg
weeks 13-14: Arimidex 0.25mg/ed


Targets
add 20lbs of LBM
fat gain under 5lbs
avoid high BP, gyno, bloat and acne
bench 140kg for 5


Routine
M-Chest/Abs
T-Lats/Traps
W-Rest
T-Delts/Cardio
F-Bis/Tris/Forearms
S-Quads/Calves/Abs/Cardio
S-Rest

i'll be lifting with a reasonable amount of volume, roughly 3-4 exercises per bodypart (apart from calves, abs and forearms), and roughly 3-4 sets per excercise, workouts generally last around the 1 hour mark


Diet
i'm aiming to keep my diet very clean, eating very slightly over mainenance cals and getting plenty of protein, mod carbs, low fats

a typical day might look something like this:

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 slice of wholemeal toast, 1.5 scoops of whey (36g) mixed in 1/2 skim milk, 1/2 water, 1 cup of oats

Meal 2 - 1 can of tuna, tsp. mayo, 2 slices of wholemeal bread, 1 wholemeal pitta, apple

Meal 3 - chicken breast/turkey steak, plate of rice/jacket potato OR.. MRP/protein bar/healthy living sandwich if stuck at uni/work, glass of milk

Meal 4 (pre-workout) - 2 scoops of whey (48g), 1 cup of oats

*PWO Shake* - 2.5 scoops of whey (60g), 30g maltodextrin, 30g dextrose, 1 ripe banana

Meal 5 (PWO meal) - chicken breast/turkey steak, plate of rice/jacket potato, bowl of bran flakes/all-bran combo in skim milk

Meal 6 - 1 can of tuna, plate of rice, tbsp avocado/nuts, wholemeal pitta

Meal 7 - 1 scoop of whey (24g), 150g cottage cheese, tsp of PB, 4 fish oil caps

Meal 8 (mid-night shake) - 1.5 scoops of whey (36g), 1/2 cup of oats, handful of nuts


Additional Info
on my last cycle i suffered from borderline high BP on week 5 and also noticed my nipples started looking very lumpy in the last week, this time i will be running adex to hopefully help prevent BP probs and gyno from showing up (tons of nolva on hand just incase), i'll also be doing a lot more CV (at least 2 sessions a week, also might be playing american football on top of that), i'll also be running ample amounts of hawthorne berry and coq12, amongst other  supps to help minimise health conqucences on cycle


this cycle is scheduled to start on either monday 17/10 or 24/10


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 5, 2005)

Low fats? screw that, my friend. About how many calories are you going to be eating a day?? How much do you weigh now, how tall are you?


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree with FoCb......more fats......olive oil, steak....eat eat eat
No potato's......just yams or sweat potato's.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

Routine
M-Chest/Abs
T-Lats/Traps
W-Rest
T-Delts/Cardio
F-Bis/Tris/Forearms
S-Quads/Calves/Abs/Cardio
S-Rest


don't like the *above *workout at all..............
your on the juice and a young man so hit each muscle every 5-6 days....

*M*-Chest/Delts/ triceps
*
T*-Rest

*W*-Lats/biceps/taps
*
TH*-Quads/hamstrings/calves
*
Fri*-Rest
*
Sat*-repeat cycle on sat or Sunday!!
*Sun*-repeat cycle on sat or Sunday!!

Abbs and cardio can be done when ever you want.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree with FoCb......more fats......olive oil, steak....eat eat eat
> No potato's......just yams or sweat potato's.


no potatos? i disagree.. jacket/baked potatos are a good non-processed carb source when bulking IMHO especially when eaten before/after a workout, i love them, so does ronnie


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Low fats? screw that, my friend. About how many calories are you going to be eating a day?? How much do you weigh now, how tall are you?


yes low fats (in relation to carbs and protein), i'm trying to keep lean this cycle

i'm currently 178lbs, 6"3, just finshed cutting


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Routine
> M-Chest/Abs
> T-Lats/Traps
> W-Rest
> ...


i don't like working chest and tris or back and bis together, don't work for me,  i have tried many routines and the 1 BP a week over 4-5 days has always worked best


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i don't like working chest and tris or back and bis together, don't work for me,  i have tried many routines and the *1 BP a week over 4-5 days has always worked best*


Yes..................that was when you were natural  
welcome to the world of steroids


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

well if i do switch it up to something more frequent it would look something like this..

M-Chest/Lats
T-Rest
W-Delts/Traps/Bis/Tris
T-Quads/Hams/Calves/Abs
F-Rest
*Repeat cycle*
S-Chest/Lats
S-Rest

and so on..


----------



## celt (Oct 5, 2005)

Good cycle imo. diet looks really good and the layout looks really good too. youre really lean after the cutting and hopefully youll stay really lean on this cycle, add plenty of lbm and not so much fat to your lean physique   training routine looks good too. should be good. keep us updated throughout d


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks Larry

"stick around"


----------



## celt (Oct 5, 2005)

will do!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2005)

ill be watching and wont criticize this time around to add more stress to your life.  for the record, i just didn't understand, i figured you could get up to atleast 175 naturally, but i guess i was wrong.

 best of luck, my freind.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2005)

what about doing something like chest, back, rest, shoulders, arms, rest/repeat.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> ill be watching and wont criticize this time around to add more stress to your life.  for the record, i just didn't understand, i figured you could get up to atleast 175 naturally, but i guess i was wrong.
> 
> best of luck, my freind.


i began my last cycle at 184lbs 14% BF, i've been up to 190lbs naturally before, but BF was around 17% at the time


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what about doing something like chest, back, rest, shoulders, arms, rest/repeat.


well add in the legs after the arms and that is pretty much what i'm going to be doing 

i'll go with the original routine and see how i feel.. if my recovery is really good i can always switch things up a bit and increase the frequency

btw thanks for the support


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 7, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i began my last cycle at 184lbs 14% BF, i've been up to 190lbs naturally before, but BF was around 17% at the time


Where were you at the end of the last cycle? Pounds and bodyfat%?


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 7, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Where were you at the end of the last cycle? Pounds and bodyfat%?


207lbs and 15.5% start of pct, 203lbs and 17% end of pct


----------



## funkdocta (Oct 26, 2005)

so have you started yet D?


----------



## LAM (Oct 26, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> yes low fats (in relation to carbs and protein), i'm trying to keep lean this cycle
> 
> i'm currently 178lbs, 6"3, just finshed cutting



remember that fats don't make you fat.  unless on a pre comp diet I wouldn't go less than 15-20% fats.  a good intake of monounsaturated fats will help your HDL:LDL ratio in check


----------

